# Academy and bows??



## BowHard (Sep 1, 2013)

Does academy sporting good service compound bows?? It's a perfect day to have my bow serviced


----------



## across the river (Sep 1, 2013)

BowHard said:


> Does academy sporting good service compound bows?? It's a perfect day to have my bow serviced



I wouldn't take it to my local Academy if I wanted someone who knows what they are doing.   Find a local shop that has  a person who does full time bow service.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 1, 2013)

Just left there yesterday in Hiram, the tech was setting a kid up with an older model bow. Set his draw 3" long and told him it would help get his FPS up enough to penetrate a big mech head. I usually avoid saying anything, and won't publicly embarrass someone doing their job. I waited till the kid and grandfather left and told the guy his grandson was gonna rip his ear off, and NEVER get consistent. I told him a few places I would go, even offered to fix it myself. He thanked me, but declined.


----------



## Old Bart (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought my bow from Academy and got it serviced there. I wouldn't recommend it, I asked the tech to look at my cams and just do a quick run-through of my bow to make sure it was good to shoot. He gave me the weirdest look then asked me for my draw length and completely blew me off. They can service draw length and draw weight but anything more than this is difficult for them.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 1, 2013)

Old Bart said:


> I bought my bow from Academy and got it serviced there. I wouldn't recommend it, I asked the tech to look at my cams and just do a quick run-through of my bow to make sure it was good to shoot. He gave me the weirdest look then asked me for my draw length and completely blew me off. They can service draw length and draw weight but anything more than this is difficult for them.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 1, 2013)

Listen to what they said^^^^


----------



## hound dog (Sep 1, 2013)

The one in McDonough has a great bow guy. Yall may know him Sean Peacock. Some of the big box stores do have good bow guys like Bass Pro in Atl. Yall may know him Jon Cannon. So dont look down at every big box stores there are some great guys at some of them. 

But my local bow shop has a super great bowtech his name is Matt Browning he is at Army Navy. 

I do most of my own work on my bows but I would let any of the three work on my bow.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 1, 2013)

Guy I work with watched the bow tech at academy dry fire a customers bow right in front of them! Yikes


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 1, 2013)

hound dog said:


> The one in McDonough has a great bow guy. Yall may know him Sean Peacock. Some of the big box stores do have good bow guys like Bass Pro in Atl. Yall may know him Jon Cannon. So dont look down at every big box stores there are some great guys at some of them.
> 
> But my local bow shop has a super great bowtech his name is Matt Browning he is at Army Navy.
> 
> I do most of my own work on my bows but I would let any of the three work on my bow.




This is very true, only problem is most of the places have 4-5 techs at a time this time of year. Bass pro may have a guy service your bow, then sell you a pair of boots


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2013)

hound dog said:


> The one in McDonough has a great bow guy. Yall may know him Sean Peacock. Some of the big box stores do have good bow guys like Bass Pro in Atl. Yall may know him Jon Cannon. So dont look down at every big box stores there are some great guys at some of them.
> 
> But my local bow shop has a super great bowtech his name is Matt Browning he is at Army Navy.
> 
> I do most of my own work on my bows but I would let any of the three work on my bow.




Matt and his staff are the only ones that I will take mine or my son's bows to.


----------



## denbow (Sep 1, 2013)

amen to Matt and Russ there are the best in the business.


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 1, 2013)

Another for Matt at Army Navy


----------



## triggerman357 (Sep 1, 2013)

+1 one for Matt at Army Navy.  I'm a novice at bow hunting and He and Corey took great care of me when I had my Mathews serviced.


----------



## walkerja1213 (Sep 1, 2013)

You know I got you a good guy to go to I wouldn't recommend anybody from the academy sports in Hiram I have seen and heard horrible things


----------



## Sporkuser (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt and the boys at Army Navy Supply in Stockbridge are class acts.  They treat everyone the same no matter what you are shooting, and always spend the time with you even if there are 5 people waiting.  The people there understand that waiting is just part of going there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, we regularly get good archery forum reports on the folks working in the Army Navy Store or Outdoor Center in Stockbridge.  Not sure what brand bows they sell, but hope to drop by & check it out some day when I'm in the area.  

Since BowHard is in Lithia Springs & if he does not want to drive very far, Gable Sporting Goods in Douglasville can do a nice job working on archery equipment, too.


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 2, 2013)

BowHard said:


> Does academy sporting good service compound bows?? It's a perfect day to have my bow serviced



Buddy you should have already done this. The great techs all through out the state will be so back logged that opening day might be out of the question. Stay away from the big box stores. Good luck.


----------

